# Walther P22 5 inch barrelled taget pistol.



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

Can anybody tell me what the fake compensator on the front of the 5 inch barrelled version of the P22 handgun is made of?


----------



## cragrat (Jun 6, 2007)

*aluminum?*

not sure but mine has a small rough spot on the inside and it looks like aluminum. and it's not a fake compensato i believe it is a harmonizer- extra weight to balance out the gun. it's functional, just doesn't spit flames out.


----------

